# Erbeskopf



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Moin,

wer fährt denn hier jetzt alles mit? Hab mich mal für die 110km angemeldet, mit z.Z. 84 Fahrern wird das aber etwas einsam. Also Jungs, gebt euch nen Ruck und los! Tozzi ist auch schon gemeldet!
Frage mich nur warum er für die Teestube Morbach fährt?


----------



## Oberaggi (29. Juni 2005)

Ich bin auch mit dabei, allerdings auf den 65km.
Da bin ich dann auch nicht so alleine mit den 316 anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

Ich bin noch am überlegen und da ich eh Nachmeldegebühr zahlen müßte, werde ich mich ggf. vor Ort anmelden.
Tja, der Sponsor passt, dass letzte mal als ich tozzi gesehen habe, hatte er ganz schön einen im Tee.  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juni 2005)

110 km!!! Obwohl ich in der darauffolgenden Woche 7 Klausuren schreib und 4 Praktische Prüfungen habe...


----------



## Oberaggi (29. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> 110 km!!! Obwohl ich in der darauffolgenden Woche 7 Klausuren schreib und 4 Praktische Prüfungen habe...


Je schneller Du bist, desto eher kannst Du anfangen zu lernen.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch am überlegen und da ich eh Nachmeldegebühr zahlen müßte, werde ich mich ggf. vor Ort anmelden.
> Tja, der Sponsor passt, dass letzte mal als ich tozzi gesehen habe, hatte er ganz schön einen im Tee.
> 
> Grüße.


Stimmt!


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juni 2005)

110
werde Euch aber nur beim Start sehen.
Den Rest werde ich wohl von hinten fahren.
Egal auch Durchkommen zählt.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre auch auf ankommen! Hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## Xededen (29. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre auch auf ankommen....auf ankommen vor Limit   

Übermut tut immer gut


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre auch auf ankommen....auf ankommen vor Limit
> 
> Übermut tut immer gut


  
Ich komme doch mit Leistungsdruck nicht zurecht, hör mir bloß auf damit!!!


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2005)

weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich fahre. wenn dann aber nicht auf ankommen, sondern auf platzierung. soll heissen lieber wie immer halb statt lang nach dem ausflug auf die "ultra"-strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich fahre. wenn dann aber nicht auf ankommen, sondern auf platzierung. soll heissen lieber wie immer halb statt lang nach dem ausflug auf die "ultra"-strecke...



Weichei   

 

Grüße.


----------



## klostertrailer (30. Juni 2005)

genau weichei


----------



## Xededen (30. Juni 2005)

joa, weicheier


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2005)

weicheiernasen!


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2005)

pffff...  

@anal.isa: frammersbach... gekniffen...   
@einheimischer: wie ich schon im thread weiterlesen muss: mümm mümm müüü race im park zuschauen... mümm mümm müümm müüüüü...   
@klostertrailer: wir lernen uns ja dann spätestens am samstag aufm rip kennen, oder beim doppelrennen des emc in 3 wochen... oder wenn ich auf der halbdistanz im hunsrück an dir vorbeifliege...   

 

lediglich die allesmitnehmenden goldenen reiter haben das moralische recht mich "weichei" zu nennen  

edit: und der führende der nullpunkte-fraktion des ibc-racing teams sollte auch nicht mit steinen im glashaus werfen


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

Das nennt man dann wohl Rundumschlag  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (30. Juni 2005)

MOooooooooment mal......

1. Framersbach fiel dummerweise auf ein EMC Rennen. IN Prüm habe ich dem Tod ins Auge gesehen....alles mit Rundeisen abgesperrt, ich hab schon ein Bauchnabel piercing bei mir gesehen, aber komplett bis zum Rücken.....
2. Wo wart ihr denn in Kirchzarten ??? Da gibts keine Terminentschuldigung


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> pffff...
> 
> @anal.isa: frammersbach... gekniffen...
> @einheimischer: wie ich schon im thread weiterlesen muss: mümm mümm müüü race im park zuschauen... mümm mümm müümm müüüüü...
> ...


ups jetzt isses kaputt


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juni 2005)

Ich stelle fest
Wir haben doch alle die selbe Krankheit oder.   
Fahren bis der Sattel raucht
Mein Ziel ist ankommen vor 17:00 Uhr und das wird für meine Verhältnisse verdammt hart
@leeqwar Weicheier sind die ,die nicht mitfahren 
@klostertrailer keine Ahnung?
@007ike dann fahrn wir wohl mit dem gleichen Vorsatz.Wann willst du denn im Ziel sein?
@Chris was macht die Verletzung ? bist du dabei?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr die er an Ersttäter weitergeben möchte? Was gibts zur Strecke zu sagen? Wo ist es kritisch ?


----------



## chris84 (30. Juni 2005)

ne, ich bin noch nicht dabei!

ich sach mal übernächstes Wochenende, da werd ich wohl hoffentlich wieder die erste Runde drehen. Der Finger ist zwar zwischenzeitlich wieder recht fit (ab morgen gehe ich wieder arbeiten), aber es is mir einfach zu gefährlich, kleiner Sturz und das Ding is wieder kaputt. Im Moment bin ich fleißig am laufen... hoffentlich reicht das um die Kondition beizubehalten. Muskelkater hatte ich auf jeden Fall schon genug. bin mal gespannt... 

Melde mich sobalds wieder los gehen kann! mir brennts schon regelrecht in den Beinen   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2005)

Mal sehen, 9 Uhr ist Start, dann wohl so zwischen 14.30 und 15.30 Uhr.
Die Strecke kostet viele Körner, da es viele Rampen gibt, die über Wiesen oder Wurzeltrails gehen. Insgesamt ist ein Fully die bessere Wahl für diesen Marathon wegen den vielen Wurzelpassagen. Das kostet auf die Diestanz einfach viel Kraft. Der Rücken wird auch hart gebeutelt, ne stabile Muskulatur ist hier was wert.
Ansonsten erinnere ich mich nur eine eine technisch schwere Stelle an einem Hang entlang.
Die Reifen sollten schon stabil sein, es gab hier immer viele Pannen.


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, 9 Uhr ist Start, dann wohl so zwischen 14.30 und 15.30 Uhr.
> Die Strecke kostet viele Körner, da es viele Rampen gibt, die über Wiesen oder Wurzeltrails gehen. Insgesamt ist ein Fully die bessere Wahl für diesen Marathon wegen den vielen Wurzelpassagen. Das kostet auf die Diestanz einfach viel Kraft. Der Rücken wird auch hart gebeutelt, ne stabile Muskulatur ist hier was wert.
> Ansonsten erinnere ich mich nur eine eine technisch schwere Stelle an einem Hang entlang.
> Die Reifen sollten schon stabil sein, es gab hier immer viele Pannen.


Die Stelle die du wahrscheinlich meinst, haben sie letztes Jahr schon rausgenommen.


----------



## Wiseman (1. Juli 2005)

Ich liebäugele mit der Mitteldistanz, aber ebenfalls nur auf ankommen.
Erbeskopf ist bei mir immer noch grenzwertig  

Grüße,
Wiseman

P.S.: Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juli 2005)

@007ike dann werden wir uns wohl nur beim Start sehen.  
Die Auswahl zwischen Fully und Hardtail habe ich leider nicht.  
Werde die Strecke auf meinem Selbstgebauten durchreiten müssen.
it´s only hard   
Wie ist denn die Verpflegung bei diesem Marathon ?
Gibt es Schlammgefahr bei Regen ?
Wie hoch ist ca.der Singltrailanteil?
Wir sollten mal durchzählen wieviele saarländische Forumsmitglieder teilnehmen
egal auf welcher Distanz.
Ich fang mal an

1


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2005)

2

bei Regen wird glitschig, Schlammig nur teilweise, Trails naja, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber es gibt ein paar.
Fahr natürlich auch mit dem Hardtail.

@wiseman he, hab mich heute gefragt wann du dich mal wieder meldest.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2005)

Achtung Insider!



			
				zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten mal durchzählen wieviele saarländische Forumsmitglieder teilnehmen
> egal auf welcher Distanz.
> Ich fang mal an
> 
> 1





			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> 2



Dann mach ich mal weiter:

7   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (3. Juli 2005)

Soweit ich mich erinnere besteht dieser Marathon nur aus Singletrails 
Zumindest tun mir meine Arme nach ca. 40km weh wg. den vielen Wurzel- und Steintrails 
Da fehlt wohl eine solide Grundmuskulatur 
Nee, Spass beiseite Erbeskopf ist wirklich gut. Top-Veranstaltung, gute Verpflegung und eine anspruchsvolle Strecke 

4

Eventuell kommt meine Schwester mit *freu* (5)

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (9. Juli 2005)

Mindestens 2 "Goldene" evtl. 3


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre nicht mit   -1 (-5)  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (9. Juli 2005)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei --> -2   

Den Fahrenden aber viel Spaß!   

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (9. Juli 2005)

hab leider keine zeit. schade, es sieht so aus, als ab sofort die "regenzeit" vorüber sei...

- 0.5


----------



## Xededen (9. Juli 2005)

Bin krank, jetzt wo die Sonne wieder rauskommt   
morgen 3 h Compex


----------



## 007ike (9. Juli 2005)

Jungs und Mädel! Was geht?


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs und Mädel! Was geht?


Hefeteig.   

Ich bin morgen am Start. Wir sehen uns dann im Ziel.


----------



## 007ike (9. Juli 2005)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hefeteig.
> 
> Ich bin morgen am Start. Wir sehen uns dann im Ziel.



Die politisch korrekte Antwort wäre gewesen: Alles was Beine hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

